

Writing a science fiction novel is like launching a startup - tjic
http://morlockpublishing.com/?p=100

======
aristus
Yep. This also extends to the publishing, marketing, etc:
<http://www.laurenipsum.org/like-a-startup>

I don't think that it's _exactly_ like a software startup. You don't have to
deal with bug reports or upgrades, for instance. But the same instincts and
habits work well, especially if you are self-publishing.

Good luck!

~~~
alecdibble
Bugs: Typos Upgrades: Sequels

------
EwanG
OK, have a few SF stories on here, and would love to get some ideas on how to
fix my "startup":

<http://www.a1161.com>

Seriously - trying to come up with a creative way to promote writing and
reintroduce the "serial", and it seems like I must have missed the boat
somewhere?

~~~
madhadron
I think A1161's a good idea, but...I don't know how to put this kindly, but
your writers are terrible. There are obviously good ideas there, but not the
chops to make them work.

As for promotion, what I'm planning to do with my novel and short stories
(<http://frederickjross.com/>) is to frequent scifi and comic cons, handing
out samples from the works with information to find the rest, and spend some
time on science fiction forums. Unfortunately for commercial success, I'd
rather be writing my second novel.

~~~
EwanG
Appreciate the feedback. I had an open submission period, and these were the
ones that were the best out of the slush pile. I'd be open to starting over
(given the audience so far I don't think the current writers would mind), but
suggestions on how I get better folks involved?

~~~
madhadron
Considered going through some of the online scifi and fantasy magazines,
finding folks who haven't published much but write well, and sending them an
email? Sorry I can't offer any better advice than that.

------
krollew
Realy nice text. Good luck.

How does that lulu.com? On their site I see they offer to publish for free,
but how they do it so it's profitable?

------
JoeAltmaier
Article doesn't address the topic. Time for another revision.

